# Need land to lease or good club to join



## Ross1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am looking for land to lease for the 2010 hunting season.  I would like 100 to 600 acres of good hunting land to lease and have a small family club.  I am a very safe, responsible and ethical hunter who would follow rules of a club or enforce them for my own.  I have around 5 to 6 people who would be in it with me.  I am in the area of paulding county now would travel as far as troup, meriweather or surounding areas for land or a good club.  DEER ARE A MUST.  DUCK A HUGE PLUS AND DOVE. TURKEY AND OTHER VARMINT HUNTING ALWAYS NICE TOO.  Please let me know if you have land or a good club.  Thank you.


----------



## George Christenberry (Jan 21, 2010)

check us out; WWW.CMCHUNTCLUB.COM


----------



## caveman (Jan 24, 2010)

i have a hunting club in wilkes county. we have 1032 acres, 100 acres of swamp. you can hunt deer, hogs, turkey, duck . it is year round access and the membership is 600 year. my number is 678-414-5701 or 678-947-6695


----------



## DEERODGERS (Feb 27, 2010)

We are a bit further south than your requirements but we have a great hunting club and it is very family oriented.   Check it out at http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=194405 to see if we may fit your requirements.


----------



## nriley (Apr 3, 2010)

If you are still looking for a club, Ours may be a little further away than you want. It's about a hours drive from Macon, towards Savanna off I-16 at exit # 51, we have 1737 acres, 25 total members, Power and water at our camp, Large bucks, way to many turkeys, hogs, and at least 1 large black bear, $800 dues. Lots of members bring there wives and kids. See my  post on Woody's ( 1737 acres Laurens Co. ) or our web site
( www.laughingbuck.webs.com  ) Neal 770 335-6103


----------



## tricounty (Apr 3, 2010)

*carroll county*

i have a 700 acre club in carroll county that has been managed for 7 years in need of members. 7702651133 darrell


----------



## deputy430 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have 1210 acres in Green Co. 2 different properties. We have Deer, Turkeys, and Dove. We even have pics of Two hogs but believe they were just passing through. no one has ever seen them in 3 years. Dues are $400 a year June1 thru May 31....


----------



## msussmann (May 1, 2010)

*hunting lease*

we are in need of 8 people for our club talbot co, 1000 acres 20 miles se of colunbus   770 941 8196    marksussmann@att.net


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 1, 2010)

I have a club in warren county no open fields to dove hunt but plenty of deer and turkey  if you are still interested we are looking for four or five good and ethical people if so give me a call at 770-315-6895


----------



## Lost Creek (May 3, 2010)

Check us out Dickson Plantation http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=450288 Thank you Big Mike


----------



## msussmann (May 7, 2010)

*hunting lease*

would you be interested in Talbot Co.   we need 8 more people 1000 acres near Geneva about 20 miles se of Columbus  $550 Family type, max 21 members, give me a call if you want  Mark 770 941 8196


----------



## beckie1 (May 7, 2010)

We have a club in Talbot County - 407 acre lease.

We are looking for 1-3 more members.  If you are interested please call me for more info.

Currently we only have 5 members.  We are still wanting more members, the lease has been paid - but we will still accept members this season!  The dues will be approx. $750, but will lower to $550 if we get a total of 8 members.

We live in Paulding County, also!

Beckie
770-949-7097
beckie1@bellsouth.net


----------



## Ralph#8 (May 10, 2010)

Have opening for 3 members on 500 arces in Sumter Co. Trophy managed,7 total members. Dues $1000 year. Deer,Ducks and Doves. 5 arces lake. Call David 706-280-0953 Or Ralph 706-280-2661.


----------



## msussmann (May 20, 2010)

*hunting club*

we are need of several members 1000 acres Talbot Co.   $550   about 25 east of columbus family type club   call me 770 941 8196 Mark    or  marksussmann@att.net


----------



## Donald (May 21, 2010)

*leases*

I have tracts for lease in Harris County


----------



## timber ghost (Jun 14, 2010)

Hunting Club in Southern Richmond County is currently looking for
members.

We currently have 440 acres of prime Richmond/Burke Hunting Land.
Both of our current tracts offer...( DEER, TURKEY, SMALL GAME, PREDATOR & UP LAND BIRDS )

The tracts are separated, the larger of the 2 tracts is 240ac. located on Hephzibah McBean Rd. between hwy 25 and Old Waynesboro Rd.
Its 60% hard woods. and 40% free ranging pines lots of deep ridges and a creek runs through the property, it also has 3 separate property entrances.

The smaller 200 ac. tract is located just past Jefferson Electric Co. on the Blythe side.
The tract is a mix of hard wood bottoms and funnels with planted & free ranging pines, also with creek running through.

This property is new to our club so we are still learning more about it.
But we DO KNOW the game is abundant from observation and scouting.

None of the 2 tracts is set up for a camp currently, But the larger 240ac. once had a mobile home on it.

We are also looking for serious rabbit hunters to start a rabbit or beagle club.

members will have the privilege of running and training their dogs
on the property at anytime starting from the 3rd week in Dec. up until Sept. 1st


Memberships:
$375. per season just Turkey or just Rabbit
$750. FULL YR. round access

If interested call... (706)513-5674 If no answer, please leave a
voice message with your name and number and I will return your call ASAP.


----------



## msussmann (Jun 23, 2010)

we need some more members 1000 acres $600 Talbot , co 20 miles east of columbus Falily type club  call me mark 770 941 8196


----------

